

Table name debate: singular vs plural  - kracekumar
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/338156/table-naming-dilemma-singular-vs-plural-names

======
EugeneOZ
Just use singular, it works fine with ORM :) Also, why post links to so old
questions on SO?

------
ibotty
is there any good comment in the thread? usually stackoverflow tends to give
good answers. but i am as puzzled as before (and stick to my intuition which
happens to say singular).

